# Mackay yakkers....it's barra time



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hi guys...it been a while but next weekend the barra season is open again and after not fishing for the last few weeks due to weather and stuff i plan to spend a lot of time on the water....so who's coming????


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

bump...surely someone in mackay wants to catch a barra......


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Perhaps we should drift up the pioneer with an incoming tide. Spend some time around the bridges and also rock bars up towards Dumbleton weir. We could do that Saturday morning (8:15 high at outer harbour). 3.5 hour difference between outer harbour and hospital bridge.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

sounds like a plan.....we could launch at hospital bridge a work up from there...


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully the rain hasn't spoilt it, again.

What about the other guys? where are all the Mackay yakkers?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am out nwest atm....how much rain have you got??

i might have to hit the dams...teemburra maybe???


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

75 mm on wednesday. However not much up the valley so there isn't anything going over the weir. Just checked river at hospital bridge and it looks reasonable. Starting to get a green look about it, rather than cocolate brown. I'm almost feeling positive.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi folks 
i"m in for a fish providing it"s no pouring rain.Went to Teemburra last sunday for a ride ,plenty of water.The pioneer/dumbleton sounds good as well.
cheers
Bungy.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

guys i can't do early morning...my computer died and the shop only opens at 9:00 am...

set a time and place and i will get there when i can......


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I was thinking an early start at Hospital bridge. 6:30 am. Follow tide up river. Not too good for Astro though.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Slide 
730am would suit me better.Are we looking at an all day fish or half day?


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

7:30 fine, I may get there a little earlier and hang around the bridge until you arrive. Probably onyl half a day, by lunch time it will be pretty hot and also unlikely to catch fish in the middle of the day.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry guys couldn't make it.....elements have conspired against me....good luck with the hunt...


----------

